# Pel taeniatus "Wouri"



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

My wife got me a wild pair of these for an early Xmas present. I have been wanting more west African cichlids for awhile now so was extremely excited. A wild pair ta-boot  I got them about 15 or so days ago and they have settled in very nicely. In fact They already have some free swimming baby's with them. There is only 8 but with them being a wild pair and my water so different then what they were used to I'm really surprised I have any. Here is a picture with mom and the little ones out of the hut for the first time feeding.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Aww they are npretty. How big dothese fish get?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd stuff a bunch of Najas into the tank, it would support a nice crop of micro-critters for the new fry to snack on between feedings while they're small. Also helps with water quality between partial changes,


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

They are pretty much full grown at there sizes now male at just over 3" female about 2.5".
I have several types of these kribs, Wouri, and Moliwe's. They are very nice fish and fairly easy to keep. I have yet to spawn the Moliwe's but they will I'm sure. The other side of this tank is full of plants thats where the light is . I also use oak leaves collected near ponds for quick and easy cultures of foods.


----------

